
Dot-brand explosion will shell-shock lazy coders - ICANN - narad
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/01/dev_support_for_gtld/
======
chrisacky
What an incredibly misleading and unjustified title.

"shell-shock lazy coders". Hardly.

String comparisons = cheap.

Pattern matching = more expensive, and is prime to getting it wrong!

A more correct title would be,

> "Profit driven ICANNs new extension breaks developers best practices".

